# Torsion Bar lowering



## HB4life (Oct 11, 2010)

I drive a 95 nissan HB reg cab 2.4 L how in the world do i lower the front end with the torsion bars!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You loosen the torsion bar anchor bolts at the crossmember at the rear of the torsion bars. Keep in mind as you lower (or raise) the torsion bars, you also change the front wheel camber angle.


----------



## HB4life (Oct 11, 2010)

when the camber angle changes is that bad for the truck. i bought the truck lowered two inchs and idk much about the process


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the camber angle is out of the spec, you will wear out the edge of the tires. So, whenever torsion bar adjustments are made, you will need to perform a wheel alignment.


----------



## HB4life (Oct 11, 2010)

alright do u know how much they are?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Depends where you are and where you go. I guess average is around $70 +/-. Keep in mind there is a limited ammount of camber adjustment one can do. If you lower too much, you'll need to resort to other means to lower your HB and still be able to get the front end in alignment. Typically lowering spindles would be the way to go, but I'm not sure what options there are for HB's on the aftermarket. Try Google searching, if you need to go that route.


----------



## HB4life (Oct 11, 2010)

the lowest i wanna go is three inches


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

Grab some spindles from stillen.com then adjust the torsion bars to your liking. There are certain model pinto shocks that work great on lowered hardbody's (google). These coupled with spindles will provide a good ride that will be pretty easily aligned to factory specs (or close enough).

Out back you can run up to a 4" block. Beyond that you have options like removing the overload spring form the leaf pack or redrilling the leafspring hanger.


----------

